# Any Problem using 5 min epoxy you buy..



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any problem using 5 min epoxy you buy at a hardware store for reel seats?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

nope, works well.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

i have never used it, but I heard bad things about using it for reel seats. For a real seat I would spend the extra money and get some good epoxy. A reel seat is hard to fix once it comes loose. 

If you need the epoxy right away try and get the longest setting stuff from the hardware store, stay away from the 5-min stuff.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, I'll put it this way. I used the cheap 5 minute stuff on a couple of vertical jigging rods of mine this past year. I'm fishing these rods with close to 30# of drag on the reels and have not had any issues at all. Have yanked up some 20# Grouper and many many 30#-50# AJ's with locked down drag. 

The MOST important things to remember when gluing ree lseats and/or Gimbals:
1) CLEAN blank and CLEAN inside of reelseat. No residue at all and lightly scuff with scotchbrite.

2) Make sure you have a neat, even fit between reel seat and arbor. Not too tight, but not sloppy either. You don't want much glue in there at all, just a thin film between the arbor and reel seat.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I havnt either. Ive been using since I started building rods.


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Anybody tried gorilla glue for the reel seat?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Drumboy said:


> Anybody tried gorilla glue for the reel seat?


It ain't that strong. It is sort of a foam. I have broken that stuff loose with my hands. Not to say that I don't use it, just not for fishing rods. 

Bill:fishing:


----------

